# Cork bet and the hay saved !



## Deiseblue (17 Jul 2010)

C'mon the Deise !
Dan the man returns.


----------



## Markjbloggs (19 Jul 2010)

Trouble is, these days you have to beat them twice.....


----------



## Mpsox (19 Jul 2010)

Full marks to Waterford, better team on the night (just about) deserved to win it. Always nice to see the weaker counties doing well at long last !!!


----------



## Purple (19 Jul 2010)

Kildare were also impressive at the weekend. I won't talk about Dublin.


----------



## burger1979 (19 Jul 2010)

ah go on purple talk about dublin give us all a laugh........


----------



## demoivre (19 Jul 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> C'mon the Deise !
> Dan the man returns.



The Deise have one major problem though ............Kilkenny!


----------



## DB74 (19 Jul 2010)

They will have Tipperary (assuming they beat Galway) to worry about first before Kilkenny (or maybe Cork again)


----------



## Mpsox (19 Jul 2010)

demoivre said:


> The Deise have one major problem though ............Kilkenny!


 
Small matter of only having 2 forwards and a fullback line that gave Cork 7 goal chances on Sat night doesn't bode well. Can't see Joe Canning, Henry Sheflin, Lar Corrbett or Tipps Eoin Kelly being as forgiving as Aisake or Niall McCarthy


----------



## Deiseblue (19 Jul 2010)

demoivre said:


> The Deise have one major problem though ............Kilkenny!



Could you not let us enjoy our Munster Championship for a while before mentioning " them"


----------



## Boyd (19 Jul 2010)

All ireland 2008
Kilkenny 3-30 Waterford 1-13

What has changed?


----------



## demoivre (19 Jul 2010)

I know all that folks - I was having a bit of a laugh. There is nobody to match Kilkenny imo and that's coming from a Wexford man !


----------



## Deiseblue (19 Jul 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Small matter of only having 2 forwards and a fullback line that gave Cork 7 goal chances on Sat night doesn't bode well. Can't see Joe Canning, Henry Sheflin, Lar Corrbett or Tipps Eoin Kelly being as forgiving as Aisake or Niall McCarthy



True Waterford will cerainly have to improve for the challenge ahead.

Still it was a good victory over a Cork side that so comprehensively beat Tipp , particularly as Waterford were the better side in both games and seemed to be a lot fitter than Cork.


----------



## demoivre (19 Jul 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Could you not let us enjoy our Munster Championship for a while before mentioning " them"



 Well done fella - I always cheer on the local side and watched the game on Saturday so I was delighted for ye. By the looks of things in Wexford hurling it will be a long time before I have anything to cheer about there.


----------



## Purple (19 Jul 2010)

demoivre said:


> Well done fella - I always cheer on the local side and watched the game on Saturday so I was delighted for ye. By the looks of things in Wexford hurling it will be a long time before I have anything to cheer about there.



It struck me the other day that we're not far away from Dublin having a better hurling team than Wexford and Wexford having a better football team than Dublin.
Strange times.


----------



## DB74 (19 Jul 2010)

I wouldn't say Wexford will soon have a better football team than Dublin


----------



## Liamos (19 Jul 2010)

Surely the result of the weekend was Roscommon beating Sligo.

They played a brilliant brand of football and are a very young exciting side.

Forget the recession. The Rossies are back!


----------



## Ash 22 (20 Jul 2010)

Yes a great victory for Roscommon and well deserved too.


----------

